# Kindle turns on after being put in sleep



## ocnlvr83 (Aug 5, 2018)

After the latest update, my Kindle will turn itself back on after I have put it down and pressed the power button (so it is technically in sleep mode). This has only started happening after the latest update, and it never happened with my other Fire tablet. Am I the only one having this issue, and how can I stop this?

Thanks!


----------



## Don Wheeler (Sep 20, 2016)

My first generation Fire has always done this if I have been running my astronomy ap.  Something about the ap doesn't want to shut down and it overrides the sleep mode.  So I always hold the power button down long enough to really power off.  It takes longer to start up again, but it saves the battery.

Don


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

My latest gen Fire HD 10 inch does this too.

Since I take mine camping, I worry about losing battery time.

Would like a solution but I guess I can email Amazon directly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have a cover that has a magnet so that will 'auto wake', my guess is that's where the problem lies. Possibly a different cover would solve the problem. Or just make sure it's all the way off, vs just asleep, when you put it down.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> My latest gen Fire HD 10 inch does this too.
> 
> Since I take mine camping, I worry about losing battery time.
> 
> Would like a solution but I guess I can email Amazon directly.


Mine doesnt ! But i have the magnetic cover, so when its closed its sleeping,

But the sleep mode isnt that good at preseving battery life, as it really only turns the screen off, processes and wifi and blue tooth are still running, wifi and blue tooth really burn through batteries

if you are really marginal on battery life turn the whole thing off, it ONLY takes a minete to turn it on again, and or buy an accessory battery, which will, if you buy a half decent one, at least double the away from home use


----------

